# 21 MMA Ring Girls who have posed nude.



## SideWays222

> http://www.cagepotato.com/21-mma-ring-girls-who-have-posed-nude-a-nsfw-celebration/


There is no nudity inside that link. You have to click on the links link to see nudity. I think that is allowed correct??? Since im not linking any nudity??? Well anyway if it isnt i apologize and i wasnt trying to break any rules. Feel free to take it off if i am mistaken. 

Technically we wouldn't be able to link Cagepotato at all in that case since any Cagepotato link would eventually link to the nudes. (Hard to explain what i mean but i think it is clear enough) If the link is not allowed.



> Amii Grove
> Arianny Celeste
> Ashley Nicole Arthur
> Ashley Salazar
> Ayumi Sogawa
> Brandy Brewer
> Brittney Palmer
> Chandella Powell
> Danielle Loveland
> Hayley Sams
> Iryna Ivanova
> Jade Bryce
> Jordan Daniele
> Juliana Salimeni
> Logan Stanton
> Maria Melilo
> Paige Chapman
> Paizly Contreras
> Poppy Thompson
> Rachelle Leah
> Rhian Sudgen





Probably the best article i have ever read. Such a nice change to the Jones fiasco. 
















That just pops.


----------



## LizaG

Logan Stanton?!! Really? Surprised she has but Edith hasn't lol


----------



## MagiK11

SideWays222 said:


> Probably the best article i have ever read. Such a nice change to the Jones fiasco.
> 
> That just pops.



lol, I saw that article today and didn't post it since I wasn't sure if the thread would get closed or not lol. But Logan Stanton was mega hot, and Liz Eidth was probably not around long enough. Didn't she get cut for getting too wasted and missing UFC 100 or something along those lines?


----------



## SideWays222

LizaG said:


> Logan Stanton?!! Really? Surprised she has but Edith hasn't lol


Yeah same. This article made me realize how lucky we are to have Arianny and Palmer. Il take that cute look over whatever

Ashley Salazar

was any day of the week.



MagiK11 said:


> lol, I saw that article today and didn't post it since I wasn't sure if the thread would get closed or not lol. But Logan Stanton was mega hot, and Liz Eidth was probably not around long enough. Didn't she get cut for getting too wasted and missing UFC 100 or something along those lines?


Yeah im not quiet positive myself. But im not linking to any nudity so i think it should be fine. I mean who decides how many links away nudity has to be for it to be allowed??? I can link to cagepotato and 2-3 links in people could be looking at these pictures...

Yeah i think you are right. She said she was sick but rumors came out she was just wasted and got too hung over.

What was the girl with the curly blonde hairs name??? I always really liked her but she wasnt around for long. She made a comment about Koscheck pretending to be poked in the eye and then soon after got let go. But i really did like her look.



Btw

Am i the only one that thinks Brittney palmer looks like the girl from Rizzoli and Isles??? Or atleast like Mother and Daughter??

Sasha












Brittney


----------



## MagiK11

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah same. This article made me realize how lucky we are to have Arianny and Palmer. Il take that cute look over whatever
> 
> Ashley Salazar
> 
> was any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah im not quiet positive myself. But im not linking to any nudity so i think it should be fine. I mean who decides how many links away nudity has to be for it to be allowed??? I can link to cagepotato and 2-3 links in people could be looking at these pictures...
> 
> Yeah i think you are right. She said she was sick but rumors came out she was just wasted and got too hung over.
> 
> What was the girl with the curly blonde hairs name??? I always really liked her but she wasnt around for long. She made a comment about Koscheck pretending to be poked in the eye and then soon after got let go. But i really did like her look.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw
> 
> Am i the only one that thinks Brittney palmer looks like the girl from Rizzoli and Isles??? Or atleast like Mother and Daughter??
> 
> Sasha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittney


The first spoiler didn't work...mentioned some crap about tired with boring sites haha.


----------



## SideWays222

MagiK11 said:


> The first spoiler didn't work...mentioned some crap about tired with boring sites haha.


Really?? Both of the spoilers work for me. :confused02:


----------



## WizeKraker

SideWays222 said:


> Really?? Both of the spoilers work for me. :confused02:


Im getting the same thing as that guy. some go4celebs website ad or something like that


----------



## SideWays222

MagiK11 said:


> The first spoiler didn't work...mentioned some crap about tired with boring sites haha.





WizeKraker said:


> Im getting the same thing as that guy. some go4celebs website ad or something like that


Really? weird..

Ok which of the 3 spoilers i posted dont work??

1st. Arianny
2nd. Sasha
3rd. Brittney Palmer.


----------



## WizeKraker

Just Sasha.


----------



## kantowrestler

Iryna Ivanova has got some crazy eyes. Anyways two things, one is that I wonder why alot of these girls are former Ring Girls and not current. Second, you can tell alot of these girls are not overly sexually active.


----------

